# Newport, TX- Traine, female, young



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

http://dogsindanger.com/dog.jsp?did=1216324442274

Traine

Breed: German Shepherd Dog 
Age: Young adult
Gender: Female 
Size: Large
specialNeeds, 

Shelter: Newport Animal Shelter 
420 Humane Way 
Newport, TN
Shelter dog ID: 2925
Contact tel: 423-623-1010 
Contact name: Dr. Carol Hood 
Contact email: [email protected]

About Traine Traine came to the shelter on 21 June 08 as a stray. She was running loose in Del Rio for a long time before being picked up by animal control. 
Traine is about two years old. She appears to have been mistreated and was very under nourished when she arrived at the shelter. She is a beautiful girl and is gaining confidence every day. She is a little shy at first but soon comes around. Traine gets on well with all people and other dogs. She needs a loving and caring home where she will be well looked after. 

I'm having problems with photobucket so can someone please post pics


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

is there anyone close that can test for gapdogs? they are always looking for dogs with drives in texas!


----------



## luvmygirl (Apr 3, 2003)

> Quote: Newport, TN


I think this is Tennessee, not Texas?


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Newport, TN- Traine, female, young*

Opps...sorry about that- error in heading...


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Newport, TN- Traine, female, young*

Anyone know if she made it out?


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Newport, TN- Traine, female, young*

I contacted th shelter but still no response


----------

